# Where to buy Crawfish



## 24tesla (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking for a place to buy crawfish, live by the pound. When I lived in La. I could go near anywhere and get them, but don't know where to find them around here.

I am in the Augusta Ga area.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 13, 2008)

There's a member here called "packrat" whose son was in the crawfish business,but I think they were more for bait.He lives in north Georgia.
I'm pretty sure some of the big seafood markets in Atlanta have crawfish.


----------



## QTurn (Aug 13, 2008)

Try the Fresh Market on Washington Road.  Right across from Augusta National.  It they don't have them, they should be able to get them...  Might be a little pricey though...

I doubt you want to drive all the way to Atlanta.....


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't know in Augusta.  You *used* to be able to buy them at the DeKalb Farmers Market in the Atlanta area, but they've been out last several times I've been there.  They have plenty of live blue crabs, but no crawfish that I've seen.


----------



## big_bird (Aug 13, 2008)

thats the world market aint it.  can get most anything from anywhere. i used to get crawfish there all the time. every weekend anyway


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't know if you ever make it over Atlanta, but this place is in old-town Duluth.  
http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/

I have been meaning to check it out, but I haven't yet.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmmm.....

I think we need to have a Cajun Lunch in Gwinnett sometime, Mr. Green Jeans.


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah!  That would be great.  Based solely on the pictures on their website, it sure looks good!


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/

Oh yeah. Thanks for the link. That would be a good day trip. Atl. Get me a huge load for a Crawfish Boil and have me some lunch while Im there.

Thx guys.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 13, 2008)

Those guys catered an event for my employer a couple of years ago It sure was good  
 I dont know how close you are but another option you could call the Dekalb farmers market 404-377-6400

 Those live crawfish will sure fill up a trotline with catfish


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 13, 2008)

bighonkinjeep said:


> Those guys catered an event for my employer a couple of years ago It sure was good
> I dont know how close you are but another option you could call the Dekalb farmers market 404-377-6400
> 
> Those live crawfish will sure fill up a trotline with catfish



....and my belly. Boiled up with some cajun seasoning, taters, onion, corn........ mmmmmmmmmmmm

as a side note, in North East La. we had minnow farms, and the best bait for troutline and Yo-Yo fishing for catfish was Goldfish, but they dont allow you to use those around here.  You bought shinners and gold fish by the pound.


----------



## big_bird (Aug 14, 2008)

OH SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!  I AM STARVING!!!!!! and slobbering over the keyboard.


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 14, 2008)

big_bird said:


> OH SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!  I AM STARVING!!!!!! and slobbering over the keyboard.


----------



## coonhuntor (Aug 14, 2008)

I had 2 sacks ordered through conyers seafood this year. I paid about $1 more a pound than I would Miss. but you cant drive out their for $85. The bad news is they are out of season now and you cant get them live so you will have to wait until about feb or march to get some.


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 14, 2008)

coonhuntor said:


> I had 2 sacks ordered through conyers seafood this year. I paid about $1 more a pound than I would Miss. but you cant drive out their for $85. The bad news is they are out of season now and you cant get them live so you will have to wait until about feb or march to get some.


Yup. 
Have to settle for the restaurants. But want somewhere I can ge tthem when Season is back in.


----------



## camodano (Aug 21, 2008)

All i know is there is a crawfish farm in roenoak alabama


----------

